# does 'colour enhancing' food actually work?



## Wulvie Sharpteeth (Sep 30, 2011)

I have always wondered whether 'colour enhancing' betta food (flakes or pellets) actually help with thier colours? I know it may be obvious if it says it on the packet but does it ACTUALLY work? have any of you had good/bad experiences with these kinds of betta food?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I would think it does. A lot of animals in the wild will change their color depending on what they eat. Like, I know if you feed some cichlids brine shrimp their red will be more vibrant. along with flamingos. Also, without color enhancing food red factor finches are a more of orangish color, with with the food they look a vibrant red(also, red roses not treated with any chemicals will also work)


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I usually don't buy into that kind of stuff. The way I see it, if you Betta has a great environment and is eating proper food their colors will be vibrant. Especially if they have males close by, my guys are most colorful when in divided tanks.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I feed color enhancing food simply because it's got the highest protein percentage out of the foods sold in my town.

It might help out with color, but so does clean water and a good environment, as Pitluvs said.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Meh. I think just about every betta food on the market states it is color enhancing at this point. Take it with a grain of salt. High quality ingredients are more important. You can add vitamins if you are really worried.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't care about "color enhancing" just because the best nutrition should be the motivator to buy one food over the other. 
I've seen breeders advice people not to provide color enhancing foods to fish because it will change their color but I don't know how true this is. 
I've had fish who do a 180 color-wise even when feedling the exact food the breeder was. 
In my experiece, the conditions the betta is kept is much more influencial on their colors than the food they eat.


----------



## Wulvie Sharpteeth (Sep 30, 2011)

I totally agree, health is way more important than looks, I just wanted to know if it actually works  and yea, thier colours would probably be vibrant anyways as long as they live in a healthy environment 

thanx for responding guys! :3


----------

